# Tubby's Cottage - August 2016



## The_Derp_Lane (Aug 30, 2016)

Another old house in the countryside.

One of 14 potential locations I attempted over the last two days. This one being the 9th. It was literally just fail after fail with them ether being done up, lived in or sealed up. This one had more than I could have asked for. 

I'm unsure if this particular house was posted on here a few years ago, so heres a bit of history i've gathered from what I found. The previous owner was elderly, and spent their time repairing & maintaining bikes. In the house, it is cluttered to the point where it's a difficulty getting around. There are vintage letters addressed to Mr & Mrs Tubby. The house eventually fell derelict in 2007. One of the newspapers are dated from 1918. The house is nearly pitch black inside. After all the previous fails, this was well worth getting here.





[/url]Tubby Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Tubby Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Tubby Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Tubby Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Tubby Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Tubby Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Tubby Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Tubby Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Tubby Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Tubby Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Tubby Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Tubby Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Tubby Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Tubby Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Tubby Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Tubby Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Tubby Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Tubby Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Tubby Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Tubby Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]

Back downstairs. 




[/url]Tubby Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Tubby Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Tubby Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Tubby Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Tubby Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]

Thanks for looking.


----------



## dirge (Aug 30, 2016)

Saw some of your shots on flickr before coming here mate, looks a cracking place. Top quality find that.


----------



## tazong (Aug 30, 2016)

Thats a cracking find fella and some of those photos are absolute belters - great job


----------



## smiler (Aug 30, 2016)

Dammit Dauntless, Could you be a bit more careful on your post titles, for a moment I feared some sod had found me hideaway west of Sharp Tor.
Fantastic pics, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## Brewtal (Aug 30, 2016)

Great fine mate! Glad all of your efforts paid off, nice work for keeping at it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 30, 2016)

Another good post of yours.


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 31, 2016)

Stonking find with so much to look at! Cracking images.


----------



## Safe Breaker (Aug 31, 2016)

Great stuff..... I wonder why that push bike had a waste pipe strapped to it?????


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Aug 31, 2016)

Safe Breaker said:


> Great stuff..... I wonder why that push bike had a waste pipe strapped to it?????



I recon it was where the owner kept the walking stick?

Thanks for the comments so far.


----------



## Rubex (Aug 31, 2016)

smiler said:


> Dammit Dauntless, Could you be a bit more careful on your post titles, for a moment I feared some sod had found me hideaway west of Sharp Tor.



hahaha too funny :laugh: 

What an excellent find Dauntless, there's so much to see! Great photos


----------



## Dawnwarrior (Sep 1, 2016)

Nice work. Awesome clutter...


----------

